# cutie pie



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I took this picture because I was concerned about his cere. I've been assured its NBD. (We had just gotten out of a warm shower) but while I was trying to take this pic- grey kept preening. So I kept tapping him to get him to look at me. He finally gave me this look which was like, "why do you keep touching me? You must be dumb. I am clearly busy."


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Awwwwww......he's sooooooo cuuuuuuuute........


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, cute. At least he gave you a look. Sunny literally turns his back on me when I pick up my camera.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is a really cute picture.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Grey is so adorable. He looks like he has tons of personality!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> Aw, cute. At least he gave you a look. Sunny literally turns his back on me when I pick up my camera.


I take the pics with my phone and since I play him youtube videos on it, he really likes my phone. If its making noise, he will bob his head, squeak, and bang his beak on it. Lol. Sometimes he tries to lick it, but I stop that quick. Lol.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

smays810 said:


> That is a really cute picture.


Thanks! I thought it was pretty freakin' adorable too. Lol.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Grey is so adorable. He looks like he has tons of personality!


Lol. He does! Most of his personality right now is, "how mean can I be to mommy and she'll still play and love on me?"


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

meaggiedear said:


> Lol. He does! Most of his personality right now is, "how mean can I be to mommy and she'll still play and love on me?"


That's my Sunny. She is sooooo spoiled she knows she can do ANYTHING and get away with it because at the end of the day mommy will still be the one kissing her and begging for forgiveness.... I'm usually a "no nonsense" person who won't put up with being pushed around and the few colleagues at work who tried to all got what they deserved from me.  But I'm a total doormat with Sunny and I let her walk all over me (and I mean that physically and psychologically! :lol You know how it is in movies---the big mean shouting boss at work is usually a doormat to his lioness wife at home behind closed doors, the one who hangs his head while his wife yells and screams at him? I guess I'm the same.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> I take the pics with my phone and since I play him youtube videos on it, he really likes my phone. If its making noise, he will bob his head, squeak, and bang his beak on it. Lol. Sometimes he tries to lick it, but I stop that quick. Lol.


Sunny actually turns his back on my camera phone too. But he does like to "talk" on my cell phone to other people. I hadn't thought about playing him youtube videos- he might like that and that might lead into him letting me take photos.  What kind of videos do you play for him?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Aww, so sweet! So adorable.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Annie said:


> That's my Sunny. She is sooooo spoiled she knows she can do ANYTHING and get away with it because at the end of the day mommy will still be the one kissing her and begging for forgiveness.... I'm usually a "no nonsense" person who won't put up with being pushed around and the few colleagues at work who tried to all got what they deserved from me.  But I'm a total doormat with Sunny and I let her walk all over me (and I mean that physically and psychologically! :lol You know how it is in movies---the big mean shouting boss at work is usually a doormat to his lioness wife at home behind closed doors, the one who hangs his head while his wife yells and screams at him? I guess I'm the same.


How can you not be? Tiels are the cutest little things. Id bend over backwards for grey. Lol.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> Sunny actually turns his back on my camera phone too. But he does like to "talk" on my cell phone to other people. I hadn't thought about playing him youtube videos- he might like that and that might lead into him letting me take photos.  What kind of videos do you play for him?


Other tiels singing and talking! lol. I also play "Moves Like Jagger" by Maroon 5. I love that song and I'm hoping he will pick up the whistle in it and other random music videos of my choosing. But mostly other tiels. He enjoys that.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

awwwww! how cute!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! He does look like quite the character!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh he is so darn cute!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. He is a spoiled little character! Thank you everyone.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

He is adorable,what our cockatiels won't do to please us.


----------

